# Another question...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have two water nipple bottles in the brooder as well as a water dish. I see them using the nipples and I go in and flick them a few times a day to keep their interest. I have to change the water dish 5-6 times a day and would like go take it out completely but I'm scared! Are week old chicks ok with just the nipples?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Why are you changing the water 5 or 6 times a day? Is it just a bowl? I use a 1 qrt plastic chick water and fill it once a day for 30 chicks.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I change the entire watering dish because the pine gets up inside the water as well. I plan on using water nipple system in the coop so I would prefer they use that. I change those every morning. I'm just worried about only giving them the nipple bottles so young.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have that pine shavings problem too. The 1 quart plastic waterer gets filled with wood shavings, and the chicks can't even drink their own water. My Easter egger chicks constantly scratch bedding into it! I just refill it when it gets too bad.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Set a block under the water so they cant kick stuff in it.


----------

